

Machine Learning for Poets - jasontan
http://blog.siftscience.com/what-is-machine-learning-intro/

======
scottcha

      They didn't have much trouble
      teaching the machine to write poems:
      first they turned him on,
      then plugged in the keyboard
      (the text editor was already open).
      Then Dr. Bluespire leaned over his shoulder
      and typed in to the command line:
      "You look like a god sitting there.
      Why don't you try writing something?"
    

adapted from Teaching the Ape to Write Poems by James Tate real poem here:
[http://www.tnellen.com/cybereng/poetry/ape.html](http://www.tnellen.com/cybereng/poetry/ape.html)

------
tikhonj
I'm sure this is a good introduction to the subject, but I was really hoping
that this was about using machine learning to write poetry :P.

